# Princess needs a loving forever home



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Loving forever home needed for this gorgeous girl, Princess. she is approx 5 yrs old now and has been spayed, flea and worm treated and microchipped. She was rescued by the owner from an abusive relationship where she had a swollen leg. this was all dealt with at the vets and she is now healthy again. Sadly the owner can no longer keep her because of personal reasons. She is a gentle girl that loves to be cuddled and stroked and much prefers the indoor life. If you think you can offer this gorgeous girl her forever home please get in touch. she really deserves a lovely life

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/birthday003_zps7d6298e6.jpg.html]


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Sadly I can't help but she is a gorgeous girl and I hope she soon gets the forever home that she truly deserves x


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

beautiful girl , best wishes Princess xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Princess has found a fantastic forever home with a lovely lady today. The lady's husband passed away last November and she's been lonely ever since. Princess will give this lady a reason to get up in the mornings and lots of cuddles too


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

So glad for the lovely girl :thumbsup:


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's great for both of them.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

cats galore said:


> Princess has found a fantastic forever home with a lovely lady today. The lady's husband passed away last November and she's been lonely ever since. Princess will give this lady a reason to get up in the mornings and lots of cuddles too


aww so sad but so happy for them both now, Princess will bring love and joy to her heart again xxx


----------

